# DRYRIDE ultrashell?



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Burton says:

DRYRIDE Ultrashell™ 2L
You’ll find DRYRIDE Ultrashell™ fabrics throughout the Burton glove line. Built around the demands of high-energy riding, DRYRIDE Ultrashell fabrics are both bomber and breathable to keep hands dry and protected. Offered in various performance levels and stretch in some styles, with Ultrashell 2-layer coated offering a drier, more breathable level of performance.

Someone I know rode some in varying conditions and never complained about being wet or cold.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Dry ride is ok but it ain't goretex. I prefer the Burton stuff with goretex.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a pair and so does my son. Your hands will get wet. I found nikes 6.0 pipe gloves to old out the water beter and lasted about 70 days of 830-330/4 riding with my son before the seams tore apart.

Celteks worked good too and have not torn yet.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I have some Burton goretex gloves and they're great but I have been wanting thinner gloves. Im in the market for some low profile park/pipe gloves that I can wear all season long. Seems to me like there aren't any real waterproof pipe gloves. I have some celtek spring gloves but they get wet like no other. Does anybody know any waterproof low profile gloves?


----------

